# Japan earthquake kills nine; more aftershocks expected



## Disir (Apr 15, 2016)

At least nine people died when an earthquake shook southwestern Japan's Kyushu island late Thursday, the Kumamoto Prefecture disaster management office said.
Search crews scrambled to dig through rubble looking for people trapped under collapsed buildings.
The magnitude-6.2 quake struck near Ueki, the U.S. Geological Survey said. Dozens of smaller aftershocks followed.
"The ground shook for about 20 seconds before the 6.2-magnitude quake stopped," witness Lim Ting Jie said.
Japan earthquake kills 9 - CNN.com

That's a pretty good little amount of damage.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 15, 2016)

Just happened a few minutes ago.  7.1 is pretty heavy duty

Breaking news on Strong earthquake in Japan, April 16, 2016


----------



## Alex. (Apr 15, 2016)

Japan earthquake kills 9; baby rescued from rubble - CNN.com

Pretty scary


----------



## pwjohn (Apr 15, 2016)

Ouch; to bad for them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 15, 2016)

Tsunami warnings ?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 15, 2016)

There have been plenty of shaking around the world in the last 24 hours. Didn't Japan just have an earthquake 6.+? the other day?


Live Earthquakes Map


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 15, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tsunami warnings ?




http://ptwc.weather.gov/text.php?id=pacific.TIBPAC.2016.04.15.1637

No tsunami warnings


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 15, 2016)

Terrible news. Hope the damage isn't severe.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 15, 2016)

Damn global warming


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Damn global warming


What else could explain it?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Damn global warming
> ...



Global settling.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 15, 2016)

i have been in a 6.7 in 94 and that was an Adrenalin rush....i can imagine a 7 pointer.... ....


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Damn global warming


And damn the frackers!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Damn global warming
> ...



Freaking frackers!!!!!!


----------



## Silhouette (Apr 15, 2016)

> (CNN)Japan has restarted its second nuclear reactor since the Fukushima disaster in 2011 shut down the country's nuclear energy program.
> 
> The Kyushu Electric Power Company told CNN that it restarted the Dai-ni reactor at Sendai Nuclear Power Plant....The plant, in the country's southern Kagoshima prefecture, on the southern island of Kyushu, also hosts the only other reactor to have been restarted since the disaster, which saw much of Fukushima prefecture, north of the capital, Tokyo, evacuated in 2011. Breaking news on Strong earthquake in Japan, April 16, 2016


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


All joking aside, earthquakes are no joke. I was in my sisters house near the DC beltway when the quake struck and everything in the house was thrown on the floor. There's no defense except to get outside in the open. You can lay on the ground and feel every movement of the earth. Scary.


----------



## Silhouette (Apr 15, 2016)

> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/15/world/asia/japan-earthquake.html?_r=0
> *April 14, 2016*  TOKYO — *A powerful earthquake struck the southwestern Japanese island of Kyushu* on Thursday, killing nine people, collapsing roads and buildings, and knocking out power, officials said.
> 
> According to the government, some 1,000 people had been treated for injuries caused by the magnitude 6.2 quake, which struck just before 9:30 p.m. and was followed by a series of powerful aftershocks.



It's almost like the Spirit is trying to tell Japan and the world something....The one place they dared to open up a new reactor after Fukushima...Kyushu Island..  The nuclear power option is dead.  Active volcanism exists everywhere in Japan, even Kyushu, and because of this instability and also resource of geothermal steam powered turbines (instead of nuclear steam powered turbines) the UN should step in and make the construction or operation of nuclear power plants around active faults or volcanism illegal. 

The West Coast of the US has had its fishing decimated.  Fish are showing up radioactive from Alaska to Mexico from the effluent Tepco has to keep pumping into the ocean at Fukushima, forever.  We are on the brink folks.  This may be our last wakeup call.  Or it may be too late already..



> *August 12, 2015*
> (*CNN)Japan has restarted its second nuclear reactor since the Fukushima disaster in 2011 shut down the country's nuclear energy program.*
> 
> *The Kyushu Electric Power Company* told CNN that it restarted the Dai-ni reactor at Sendai Nuclear Power Plant....The plant, in the country's southern Kagoshima prefecture, *on the southern island of Kyushu*, also hosts the only other reactor to have been restarted since the disaster, which saw much of Fukushima prefecture, north of the capital, Tokyo, evacuated in 2011. Japan restarts first nuclear reactor since Fukushima - CNN.com





> _As of June 2015, the radiation in the Pacific Ocean reached the US West Coast; the seafood you’ve been eating from the Pacific ocean is loaded with Cesium-137 and Strontium-90....The radiation in the fish is so terrible that wild-caught Alaskan Salmon, Pacific Herring, and Canadian whitefish are being found bloody, with cancerous tumors throughout their bodies....300 tons of this radioactive water has been seeping into the Pacific Ocean EVERY DAY since March 15, 2011. Nothing has stopped it, and the flow continues to this very day, October 31, 2015. We’re Eating Fukushima Radiation; Bloody Cancerous Tumors in Fish & Seafood - DavidWolfe.com_


----------



## Care4all (Apr 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Tsunami warnings ?
> ...


this from your link....  looks like there is a tsunami advisory for the immediate coast nearby but NOT for the rest of the islands, if I am understanding this correctly?

_ 
PRELIMINARY EARTHQUAKE PARAMETERS - FROM JMA
--------------------------------------------

  * MAGNITUDE      7.1
  * ORIGIN TIME    1625 UTC APR 15 2016
  * COORDINATES    32.8 NORTH  130.8 EAST
  * DEPTH          10 KM / 6 MILES
  * LOCATION       KYUSHU  JAPAN


EVALUATION
----------

  * AN EARTHQUAKE WITH A PRELIMINARY MAGNITUDE OF 7.1 OCCURRED IN
    KYUSHU, JAPAN AT 1625 UTC ON FRIDAY APRIL 15 2016._
*
  * JAPAN HAS ISSUED A TSUNAMI ADVISORY FOR THEIR NEARBY COASTS.*
_
  * BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA... THERE IS NO TSUNAMI THREAT
    FROM THIS EARTHQUAKE FOR ANY OTHER COASTS._


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I  realize that...but it was hard to resist since I read some moonbat's article how earthquakes can be due to globull warming


----------



## Silhouette (Apr 15, 2016)

Am looking for photos of the nuclear plant on Kyushu within the last 12 hours or so...can't find any so far..


----------



## Silhouette (Apr 15, 2016)

The new reactors at Kyushu that sat at the epicenter of the very violent quake yesterday... Note the nice low elevation right in the path of a tsunami at the Ocean's edge.  Japan has learned NOTHING.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

One would have thought that Japan, of all places in the world, would have had its head on straight about what can happen as a result of radiation.

That was my first thought when Fukushima went down too.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 15, 2016)

If only the Japanese had installed solar panels------------------oh, they want power at night too!


----------



## Silhouette (Apr 15, 2016)

Redfish ^^ the geothermal steam vents run 24/7 in Japan.  Amazing with all the toxicity getting dumped into an Ocean we all share and eat food out of, you are still here defending nuclear power.  Wow.  Just WOW.



Pogo said:


> One would have thought that Japan, of all places in the world, would have had its head on straight about what can happen as a result of radiation.
> 
> That was my first thought when Fukushima went down too.


The thing is they shut down their nuclear fleet after that and this island, Kyushu, was the first place they just reopened, tentatively a new reactor.  A NEW REACTOR in Japan!  On a seismically-active chain of active volcanos!  Where there is PLENTY of near surface or surface steam to harness instead of nuclear steam to run the same goddamned turbines!!  And, God said "for their arrogance let there be another earthquake!"  And so it happened precisely at ground zero for the new nuclear plant.  The irony is that fucking plant probably had to clear out some geothermal vents in order to get built, or sits within a mile or less from a half dozen of them.

It's time for the UN to step in.  This is beyond the pale.


----------



## mdk (Apr 15, 2016)

How many pages until Sil finds a way to blame homos?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> How many pages until Sil finds a way to blame homos?


If Japan had had a mother and a father, it would never be engaging in all this earthquake activity


----------



## mdk (Apr 15, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > How many pages until Sil finds a way to blame homos?
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 15, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> The new reactors at Kyushu that sat at the epicenter of the very violent quake yesterday... Note the nice low elevation right in the path of a tsunami at the Ocean's edge.  Japan has learned NOTHING.



The epicenter of the earthquake was _75 miles_ from the Sendai Nuclear Power Plant, and the plant has suffered no damage.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Just happened a few minutes ago.  7.1 is pretty heavy duty
> 
> Breaking news on Strong earthquake in Japan, April 16, 2016



I don't think your "just minutes ago" was really just minutes after the quake.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 15, 2016)

I think we're going through some heavy activity lately, it's been rocking and rolling up here - even the faults near my house that haven't really produced much more than 1's and 2's have been dropping 4's and 5's on us since January.  Everything's settling atm ~ Earthquakes | Alaska Earthquake Center


----------



## Silhouette (Apr 15, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> I think we're going through some heavy activity lately, it's been rocking and rolling up here - even the faults near my house that haven't really produced much more than 1's and 2's have been dropping 4's and 5's on us since January.  Everything's settling atm ~ Earthquakes | Alaska Earthquake Center


Thanks for that update.  Hope there aren't any nuclear plants near you there.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Damn global warming
> ...


Those bastards killed Kenny!!!!!


----------



## Silhouette (Apr 15, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The epicenter of the earthquake was _75 miles_ from the Sendai Nuclear Power Plant, and the plant has suffered no damage.



So they say.  But then they also said the effluent flowing out in the hundreds of tons per day isn't causing harm to the Pacific Ocean's flora and fauna.  Which is false.  

So, let's hope they're not lying again..


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 15, 2016)

We don't have enough people in Alaska to even come close to needing that much power heh  Only 800,000 of us in total and honestly the power grid covers maybe 4-5k square miles for the south (Anchorage/Wasilla/Palmer/Valdez/Kenai/Kodiak) and maybe 1k ish sq miles for Fairbanks, the rest of the state relies on small shit - maybe a small village of 1k people on solar, geothermal, or hydrothermal.  Majority of the bush doesn't even have a power plant though, just generators for individual homes.  We're "rustic" once you get outside Anchorage.  I think Juneau (the proclaimed "state capital" of like 7k population) is on the lower 48 grid, or maybe it was Canada grid, don't recall.

That said, it's been a lot more active this year than I can ever remember and I've been up here 42 years.  We had a 4.3 a few days ago that was less than 7 miles from my house, I've lived in this area for 35 years and we've /never/ had anything like that happen.  At first I actually thought that was just a bomb (we're right of the live fire bombing range so we get shook often by practice runs), but it was from our "suspicious" fault line - doesn't have a name cause it hasn't been active since we started paying attention after the '69.)  The Cascade Fault (actually... I think it's Castle Rock Fault), which is over the inlet toward the Valley (Wasilla/Palmer) has been especially active this year, tossing 6's out every couple months (had a 6.2 roller maybe a week ago, and it had dropped that 7.1 earlier this year that damaged a school library in Anchorage - old roof design, most of the stuff up here is built for earthquakes.)


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 15, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> > http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/15/world/asia/japan-earthquake.html?_r=0
> > *April 14, 2016*  TOKYO — *A powerful earthquake struck the southwestern Japanese island of Kyushu* on Thursday, killing nine people, collapsing roads and buildings, and knocking out power, officials said.
> >
> > According to the government, some 1,000 people had been treated for injuries caused by the magnitude 6.2 quake, which struck just before 9:30 p.m. and was followed by a series of powerful aftershocks.
> ...




No, These Photos Don't All Show the Effects of the Fukushima Disaster on Marine Life


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 15, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> I think we're going through some heavy activity lately, it's been rocking and rolling up here - even the faults near my house that haven't really produced much more than 1's and 2's have been dropping 4's and 5's on us since January.  Everything's settling atm ~ Earthquakes | Alaska Earthquake Center



Notice that today is REALLY busy around the world. Luckily here in Washington, we don't get many but like Cali, we're waiting for the BIG ONE....

Live Earthquakes Map


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 15, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> I think we're going through some heavy activity lately, it's been rocking and rolling up here - even the faults near my house that haven't really produced much more than 1's and 2's have been dropping 4's and 5's on us since January.  Everything's settling atm ~ Earthquakes | Alaska Earthquake Center



Stephanie's trailer doesn't need to worry about earthquakes in Alaska.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 15, 2016)

7.1 is very strong, the Loma Prieta quake in San Francisco was 6.9 in 1989 and did plenty of damage.


----------



## waltky (Apr 15, 2016)

Japan hit by biggest earthquake since 2011...

*Japan struck by strongest earthquake since 2011, Kumamoto area affected*
_Friday 15th April, 2016  - Kumamoto Prefecture in Japan’s Kyushu island was struck by a powerful earthquake with a preliminary magnitude of 6.4, said to be the strongest earthquake to strike the region since 2011._


> Japan’s Meteorological Agency claimed that the quake registered the highest rating of 7 on its earthquake intensity scale but no tsunami warning had been issued. The epicenter of the quake was 120 kms northeast of the country’s only operating plant - the Sendai nuclear plant.  The U.S. Geological Survey (USGS) put the quake’s preliminary magnitude at 6.2 and said it was 23 kms deep.  Several reports of destruction emerged from the region, specifically from the town of Mashiki in Kumamoto Prefecture. Local authorities told the media that over 20 houses had collapsed in the town, leaving several people trapped under debris. Reports of several fires breaking out in the town too emerged.  Kumamoto City health officials said that over 100 people were being treated for injuries at three hospitals across the city.
> 
> Further, areas around Kumamoto too recorded severe jolts ranging between 3 and lower 5 on the Japanese scale.  The agency said that the area also witnessed a number of shallow aftershocks, including one of a preliminary magnitude 6.4, one measuring upper 6 and another with a magnitude of 5.7 on the Japanese seismic scale.  The agency reported that the earthquake is believed to have struck at a depth of 10 km. It also pointed out that the Kumamoto quake is the first ‘intensity 7’ quake, since the Great East Japan Earthquake of 2011, that wreaked havoc in the Tohoku region.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Japan ‘racing against the clock’ to save lives after devastating quake*
_Friday 15th April, 2016 - The Kumamoto Prefecture disaster management office has said that rescue operations were on in full swing to save the people who were trapped under of rubble of buildings that collapsed in Japan’s quake-struck Kyushu island._


> The authority released estimates of nine deaths following the earthquake that was initially measured as 6.4 but was later revised by the U.S. Geological Survey as measuring 6.2. The quake jolted Kumamoto Prefecture in Japan’s Kyushu island and was said to be the strongest earthquake to strike the region since 2011.  The Kumamoto Prefecture office said that two deaths occurred in Mashiki, one person died in a collapsed house, and the other died in a fire caused by the quake.
> 
> Authorities added that nearly 860 people were injured with about 50 severely hurt, adding that about 44,449 people had been evacuated from the region.  Officials said that rescue crews continued to look for people trapped under collapsed buildings after the strong quake and dozens of smaller aftershocks that followed.  While several buildings are said to have collapsed, others caught fire and the tremors triggered landslides, tearing up roads and even derailing a bullet train, a CNN report said.  Addressing the parliament, Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said that he had mobilised 3,000 members of Japan’s Self Defense Force, police and fire service to join the rescue effort overnight. The cabinet secretary, Yoshihide Suga is said to have visited the affected area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2016)

Has whatshisfsce predicted an evacuation yet?


----------



## Silhouette (Apr 16, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> We don't have enough people in Alaska to even come close to needing that much power heh  Only 800,000 of us in total and honestly the power grid covers maybe 4-5k square miles for the south (Anchorage/Wasilla/Palmer/Valdez/Kenai/Kodiak) and maybe 1k ish sq miles for Fairbanks,



Well you folks in Alaska have figured out how to use your geothermal resources for refrigerant boilers and heat exchangers to run turbines, instead of boiling water with radiation.

Japan has no excuse at all.  They are sitting atop a string of active volcanoes.  There are geothermal vents everywhere in Japan.  Boiling water or the heat to do so is everywhere there.  All nuclear power plants do is use an extremely dangerous heat source ..all just to boil water to run turbines, just like coal power plants, and oil power plants and solar thermal steam power plants do.  There is no technology different with nuclear plants other than the extreme and costly dangers of mining uranium, transporting it, refining it, burning it and containing that, waste mitigation for 200,000 years and so on.

Why do they use it?  Because it's very tricky to do and nearly impossible to get permits for unless you're an elite company with clout like GE.  Power producers like to have a monopoly on their product.  If everyone figured out to use other types of steam to run turbines, from the ground or parabolic-focused sunlight onto nearby linear oil-filled tubing to heat exchangers, then there'd be more competition.

They've done studies on the cost-effectiveness of nuclear power.  And the republicans who whine about subsidizing solar startups (all the vastly different types like photovoltaics, simple thermal collectors for water heating, or parabolic linear solar thermal generators), should take note that with all the subsidies and unspoken unfathomable cost of nuclear, that there has never been a legitimate profit from nuclear energy.  Essentially, those invested in and who run nuclear plants are corporate welfare recipients and you and I dear taxpayers are paying for them to destroy our world and still take home money for themselves.  All so they can just use steam to run turbines.  Steam power...like they used back in the 1800s.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2016)

Quake evacuees line up for rations ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Silhouette (Apr 16, 2016)

There are many other ways to generate steam.  I suggest Japan starts to look into those or hang their foolish heads in collective-shame..


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2016)

非常識な  ^^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> There are many other ways to generate steam.  I suggest Japan starts to look into those or hang their foolish heads in collective-shame..




I suppose the nation will determine its energy policy without advice from some ignorant nut on some website.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 16, 2016)

You do realize that these 2 are the only active nuclear reactors in Japan, right, and they were safely shut down.  All others have been off line for quite some time.





Silhouette said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The epicenter of the earthquake was _75 miles_ from the Sendai Nuclear Power Plant, and the plant has suffered no damage.
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 16, 2016)

Granny says it's one o' dem earthquakes in diverse places like it says gonna happen inna end times inna Bible...





*Some sleep in cars after 2 nights of quakes kill 41 in Japan*
_Apr 16,`16 -- The wooden home barely withstood the first earthquake. An even stronger one the next night dealt what might have been the final blow - if not to the house, then to the Tanaka family's peace of mind._


> The Tanakas joined about 50 other residents of the southern Japanese town of Ozu who were planning to sleep in their cars at a public park Saturday after two nights of increasingly terrifying earthquakes that have killed 41 people and injured about 1,500, flattened houses and triggered major landslides.  "I don't think we can go back there. Our life is in limbo," said 62-year-old Yoshiaki Tanaka, as other evacuees served rice balls for dinner. He, his wife and his 85-year-old mother fled their home after a magnitude-7.3 earthquake struck Saturday at 1:25 a.m., just 28 hours after a magnitude-6.5 quake hit the same area.
> 
> Army troops and other rescuers, using military helicopters to reach some stranded at a mountain resort, rushed Saturday to try to reach scores of trapped residents in hard-hit communities near Kumamoto, a city of 740,000 on the southwestern island of Kyushu.  Heavy rain started falling Saturday night, threatening to complicate the relief operation and set off more mudslides.  "Daytime today is the big test" for rescue efforts, Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said early Saturday. Landslides had already cut off roads and destroyed bridges, slowing down rescuers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 16, 2016)

Next thing you know, California will have an earthquake.

I'll bet you $100.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2016)

An early warning message has just been issued for the Kumamoto area at this very moment. There have been many, many aftershocks over the past several days.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)

Hope the situation calms down and they recover quickly. They are resilient and prepared for these, but multiple strong quakes is rough. 

South America just took a brutal hit as well:
Deadly 7.8-magnitude earthquake devastates Ecuador


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2016)

U.S. military to help rescue quake victims as landslide threat grows ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2016)

Kumamoto airport reopens; quake death toll reaches 45 ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2016)

China's Xi sends message of condolence to Japan over quakes ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------

